# when did you start getting food cravings?



## Jennifer.

When did you start getting them? I have no other symptoms since i'm so early besides cramping and an occasional backache..but today I really really really want a salad with rice in it >< it's so weird..I'm tempted to go to the store and buy some lettuce just so I can have it..tell me i'm crazy and this is too early to be happening

when did your cravings start?


----------



## Stevielyn

I craved bananas and pork chops right away, before i even knew i was pregnant. Now, (doctor says i'm 4-6weeks), i can't even look at bananas. lol I'm not having cravings at all, which is weird for me. I used to crave all the time. I can't even look at alot of food that i used to love, let alone smell it!


----------



## CloverMouse

All I want is Onion rings with Ranch which is weird because while I like them, it's not usually something I crave.


----------



## Sunshine12

My cravings started just before 6 weeks and havent stopped. They are very specific cravings too and if I cant get what I want it drives me mental!


----------



## wifey29

All I've been wanting is ketchup sandwiches.


----------



## themaybaby

Wifey!!!! What in the world are ketchup sandwichessss?!?!?!??!?!? :) I am 12 weeks tomorrow and I don't have ANY cravings, sickness comes in and out, I can stomach food finally but no cravings.


----------



## themaybaby

wifey29 said:


> All I've been wanting is ketchup sandwiches.

Wifey, I wanted to know what goes on a ketchup sandwich? I'm just curious :D


----------



## jenniferttc1

I didn't have any real huge cravings until 16 weeks. In first trimeste I would crave something and move on, but at 16 weeks, they were so bad I would have killed someone, cried, get pissedoff If I didnt get it. almost 10 weeks later and I still LOVE chili cheese fries. I also love sweets now, but try not to eat them.


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

Mine started last week! All I've wanted is Rice Crispies with Ice cold milk & Loooooads of Sugar! I had to wait for my shopping to come yesterday & I made myself a massive bowl and almost dived face first into it! It was actually the nicest thing I had ever eaten xx


----------



## msp_teen

I love to eat hot sauce and vinegar on just about every protein I consume! Its so weird because I usually dont go straight for the hot sauce.


----------



## Jennifer.

welp I tried to salad and rice and it wasnt what I expected..lol dont ever eat it together


----------



## Vickie

I started pretty early as well, nothing to out of the ordinary though. All I wanted to eat was pasta and pizza :rofl:


----------



## beccad

Ketchup sandwiches - a friend of mine used to eat these, and it was literally two slices of bread with ketchup spread like butter!

I wouldn't say I'm craving it, but I really really enjoy eating pineapple!


----------



## Sunshine12

wifey29 said:


> All I've been wanting is ketchup sandwiches.

I havent one of them since I was about 10! Lovely stuff!

I still have sugar on toast regularly. Thats not a pregnancy thing, just something Ive always craved!


----------



## themaybaby

beccad said:


> Ketchup sandwiches - a friend of mine used to eat these, and it was literally two slices of bread with ketchup spread like butter!
> 
> I wouldn't say I'm craving it, but I really really enjoy eating pineapple!

Ahhhhh, that's different I can't say that it sounds half tasty right now, lol... But some of my most loved foods don't sound half appetizing either... Don't you just get so frustrated with it? I just wish I could eat! Lol


----------



## FoxFire

i crave ALOT of stuff but as soon as its done cooking or w.e.. I feel nauseated just looking at it :( I WANT MS TO GO AWAYYYY


----------



## HaltimeKitty

4 weeks and all i want are olives hmmm i dont normally eat them but i love them now


----------



## Kato2

I am craving meat like bacon and beef! And also vinegar (although always had this one even when not pregnant!)


----------



## c1403

Still early for me so not sure if related to pregnancy or a one off but this morning I woke up really wanting some rice krispies....strange as I generally hate breakfast cerals.

A good one ive also had is water, i just want loads of it ice cold....normally I'm not keen on just water so take that as a good sign


----------



## x Helen x

I'm only four weeks (well, will be tomorrow), but I'm having cravings for black olives and rice pudding (not together though fortunately!). Worked my way through a whole jar of olives yesterday mmmmm. Off to the shop in a min to buy some rice pud!


----------



## chocolate

With my boys it happened quite early but was more obvious after the nausea stopped as around then I didnt particularly fancy anything, I just had to eat something. I ate mostly hot dogs with onion and cheese with DS1 and DS2 it was burgers. This time though I have this weird desire to eat healthily although once I make it it isnt as good as I first thought. Felt the first waves of nausea today though so I know I wont be reaching for the healthy stuff again. Just oddly dont have much of a desire for anything this pregnancy, even fast food which I usually crave when Im not pregnant. My cravings for coke or diet coke has also lessened alot.


----------



## lola_90

FOOD in general! Between 5-10 weeks and have a tin of peaches in bed every morning before i can do anything!

Went to the shop this morning and saw oranges and had to have some eaten six already along with half a punnet of red grapes and 2 croissants and a packets of crisps! Im off to make lunch!


----------



## x Helen x

x Helen x said:


> I'm only four weeks (well, will be tomorrow), but I'm having cravings for black olives and rice pudding (not together though fortunately!). Worked my way through a whole jar of olives yesterday mmmmm. Off to the shop in a min to buy some rice pud!

Just got back from the shop and Ambrosia rice pudding was 2 for £1... it must be a sign??? I bought 6 tins :blush: lmao


----------



## HaltimeKitty

x Helen x said:


> x Helen x said:
> 
> 
> I'm only four weeks (well, will be tomorrow), but I'm having cravings for black olives and rice pudding (not together though fortunately!). Worked my way through a whole jar of olives yesterday mmmmm. Off to the shop in a min to buy some rice pud!
> 
> Just got back from the shop and Ambrosia rice pudding was 2 for £1... it must be a sign??? I bought 6 tins :blush: lmaoClick to expand...



HAHA it is a sign :thumbup: and mmmmm olives my husband went out and got me two huge jars of olives mmm :wohoo:


----------



## jellytot

i just want to eat full stop! then i feel sick, then i feel hungry again its a vicious circle lol!!!


----------



## Perfect_pink

hot dogs, all i could think about was hot dogs so i had some but it wasnt as satisfieing as i thought it was going to be ha


----------

